# Für Adler



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

Adler since you have been based at Ansbach thought I would throw this image out courtesey of Jim Sterling and his web-birds web-site. sorry that it is a distant shot

Am curious what changes (quite a bit I suppose) in 60 years time, the units Stangs are from the highest scoring P-51 group in the ETO and originally based out of my home state of Oregon, and of all things the US 9th Air Force to boot !!  

over 700 kills: the mighty Pioneer Mustang group, 354th fg

E ~ 8)


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

also a close-up of one of the many Stangs // Bud Rose's ride ......... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2006)

Holy ****. That Hanger is still there Erich. I WORK OUT OF THAT HANGER! Ofcourse it has been modernized and renovated but it still looks the same. The grass field that they are sitting on did not get paved over and real runway put it until about 10 years ago.

Much of the post is still original WW2 German that has just been modernized.

Do you know where I can get more pics like this of Ansbach?


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

you're kidding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ............ no you are not. ok I am going to have to search with the 354th fg rep if he is alive as that would be the quickest way to get a ww2 style pic. this is funny and such a small world to be.

Adler this is probably going to be a benign request but can you get a present day photo of "your" hanger at the base for a before and after foto shoot ? I understand if security reasons do get in the way ........

this is sehr Kühl

will be looking for more Ansbach stuff


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

more fun for our German friend ........ 3 different scans and again from web-birds web-site courtesy of Jim Sterling. Ansbach in the 45

enjoy Adler ! would be interesting to hear of your comparisons


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 13, 2006)

This is freakin hilarious guys......


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

you got that right friend...........my eyes are going due to the old age but are those multi-story barracks in the background in the last pic, also the neat little pullouts for the groups Stangs


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2006)

So Adler any other features of the landscape look familiar ? .........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2006)

Actually I stand corrected, that is Hanger 2. I work out of Hanger 4. I will still get some pics. Hanger 4 and Hanger 2 look the same that is why I thought it was mine. The buildings behind Hanger 2 there and slightly to the left are our Barracks for the single soldiers. They still look the same today, again just modified.

I will try and take some pics that dont give away layout of the post. I really dont want to the show the layout on here and then wrong person gets a hold of it. Will deffinatly get the hanger though and the Barracks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2006)

As a matter of fact on the last picture the little squiggly looking area (I have circled it in the pic below) is a farp now, and that is still what the pads look like. 

How can I contact this guy who owns these pictures. I would like to save them and print them for my Army memory book in the part showing my airfield. I want his permission first.


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2006)

go to www.web-birds.com

check out the column on the left side and look for 9th AF units. scroll down to 354th fg, click and find the pics I posted on the left side towards the bottom of the page .

Jim's e-mail addy should be somewhere on that site and you may want to ask him if he got them from a 354th fg vet(s). I have not explored this as of yet just typed in 354th fg yesterday and this is one of the sites that came up besides the other two dedicated to the fg.

good luck and am sure Jim will help in any way he can. he's a cool guy

E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2006)

I really appreciate this. I will take some pics of the field what it looks like to day and post them.


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2006)

great this will be fun ............ like I said earlier a real small world we live in, before and after shots will be cool .........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 14, 2006)

A great little bit of Ansbach history here. Cool stuff.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 14, 2006)

I love it... Too freaking funny that Erich found the pics of Adlers duty station....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I really appreciate this. I will take some pics of the field what it looks like to day and post them.


That will be REALLY cool!! What a trip!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2006)

I really think it is amazing. My wife was looking at the pictures and in the background of one of them you can see where our house now built is on. This is crazy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2006)

very impressive stuff! what're those barracks like now? as far as barracks go they don't look too bad there.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry guys have not taken the pics yet, will get them this weekend probably or Monday at work.

The Barracks now are very very modern and nice. Each soldier has his own room with internet, cable TV, and he shares a bathroom with a soldier in the next room. They also have kitchens on each floor to cook. When you see the buildings now they do not look like they are 60 some odd years old. They look like modern new buildings inside and out. However they are the original buildings from WW2 and just renovated many times over the years.


----------



## Erich (Jun 15, 2006)

Adler :

you folk owe me 1 large Mass of the local Weissen !


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Google Earth and Ansbach airfield:


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2006)

I've been there! And just to second Adler, the barracks do look like that still.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2006)

V2 that is not Ansbach Army Airfield. That is Shipton Kaserne which is about a 5 minute drive from Ansbach Army Airfield (which is actually called Katterbach Kaserne). It is a Air Defense Artillary Post with Patriot Missile Batteries. Do you see a Runway or hangers in those pics? That is also part of our training area but that is not the Airfield.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2006)

Let me get these pictures taken and you will see.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2006)

V2 this is the airfield as from Google Earth and quite accurate. It even has the big 4th Brigade flag painted on the ground on the flight line.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2006)

Whats that little runway "26" used for?


----------



## Erich (Jun 16, 2006)

think about it for a little bit Sys and you will figure it out ........


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 16, 2006)

Note the H's


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2006)

I know the what the f*** "H" stands for.

The question is what that tiny landing strip was built for. Very narrow and only a couple hundred feet long.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 16, 2006)

"H"elicopters...


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Adler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2006)

No problem V2.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> I know the what the f*** "H" stands for.
> 
> The question is what that tiny landing strip was built for. Very narrow and only a couple hundred feet long.




Okay obviously a Helicopter does not need a runway to land, but have you ever heard of an inflight emergency? Lets say the Blackhawk we fly looses and engine and we no longer have hover cabability because we weight to much. We fly in and do a "ROLL ON LANDING". It is where we land like an airplane on our wheels. Other inflight emergenices require the same landing such as loss of tail rotor thrust and etc...

That is why the runway is so short and narrow. It is only built for "HELICOPTERS" in mind....


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks you Adler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2006)

No problem any time. I will post some pics tomorrow of the "modern" airfield.


----------



## Henk (Jun 18, 2006)

I have seen once on the TV how they showed the way that landing is done Adler and it is great to see it and how they do it. If we have a wild fire on our mountain the Airforce send their Oryx helicopters to come and help the fire fight and I love to watch them fly around and they sometimes let us get on board and check stuff out. The Oryx is a Upgraded version of the Puma.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I am at work today and I brought my camara so I will take the pics today. I also might have a special treat for pD. Our Chinooks are supposed to arrive soon and I am hoping they will make it in today.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2006)

What the hell are u getting Chinooks for Adler???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2006)

Our unit is becoming a lift unit of action and we will have 1 company of Blackhawks, 1 company of medivac Blackhawks and 1 company of Chinooks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2006)

Interesting... Are ur duties going to change at all because of the change???


----------



## plan_D (Jun 19, 2006)

Personally, I don't think Adler's duties from sitting around, or flying around doing sod all is going to change much. Hahah , just kiddin' 

But that's all they were doing when I were there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2006)

I will not work or crew on Chinooks when they do arrive which has not happened yet. They are just going to be another company in our unit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2006)

Nope they will not. I am still going to be a NCO and a Blackhawk Crewchief.

Well I took the pictures of the post but unfortunaly I had a problem with my aircraft today (engine trouble) and we made a precautionary landing into a German Airport and that is where the aircraft is at right now. Well my camara is in my flight helmet bag which is in my aircraft which is at the airport. I will get my camara back tomorrow though and will post them either before the football game or after it.


----------



## Henk (Jun 22, 2006)

Adler why did you leave it in the Helicopter?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

I was supposed to go back the next day and fly it back, but they ended up sending another crew.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 23, 2006)

OK so its 2 days later Chris, where are the pics???


----------



## Henk (Jun 23, 2006)

Yup??? We want the pics, we want the pics........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2006)

I am very sorry. I have not posted them yet. I had a bit of nervous bout about posting them, but I promise I will post them tomorrow. I sort of did not want to post anything that could get me in trouble then I realized that all anyone has to do is look on Google Earth and they can get more out of that than out of photos that I take. So I will post them tomorrow when I get back home from work.

Again I truely apologize for the delay. Sorry


----------



## Henk (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok will wait for them.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2006)

I gotta quote Les that it's freaking hillarious!


----------



## Henk (Jun 26, 2006)

Yup, how long now?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

Henk said:


> Yup, how long now?



You shut the hell up alright! I was way to damn busy yesterday, I did not even have time to get online when I got home. You can hold your damn horses allright! I dont just sit around on a damn computer all day, I have a job and a fricken life!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

Alright here are the first few pictures they do not show the stuff all to well. I had to take a picture of the hanger from a distance because it is blocked off for renovation. When I fly the next time, I will take a pic on take off and you will be able to see it better. 

Hanger 4 the one that I work in looks different than the one up there but it is also from WW2. The siding is modern sheet metal now but the frame and doors are all form WW2. 

The barracks as you can see still have the original design but have just been modernized and renovated.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

This stuff is offtopic but I posted the pics because of plan_D since he is a big Chinook fan (I really dont like the dump truck being ****ed by 2 palm trees ). Anyhow they are some nose art that is painted on them. I cant wait till the rest get here soon because they have some traditional type WW2 pin up girls and stuff on them. 

Anyhow even though they are off topic, I took them when they arrived at my airfield and I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## v2 (Jun 27, 2006)

Interesting pics, Adler!


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You shut the hell up alright! I was way to damn busy yesterday, I did not even have time to get online when I got home. You can hold your damn horses allright! I dont just sit around on a damn computer all day, I have a job and a fricken life!



   , just kidding with you mate.

Great pics Adler, I heard they are going to retire the Chinook's, are this true?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool pictures my friend! I have never heard that nickname for the chinooks before!


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

The names of the helicopters or my spelling Tiger? LOL


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

Henk said:


> The names of the helicopters or my spelling Tiger? LOL



The two palm trees f**king a dump truck! Your spelling is better than mine, I forgot to capitalise "Chinook" because its a name!


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh I thought I did not spell it right.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2006)

When I go and fly again, I will take more pictures that are closer and better so that you actually compare them to the WW2 pics.

The Chinooks are not being retired, rather they are being upgraded to the E model.


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh, thanks Adler. Do you think the Bell Tilt Roter will replace the Chinooks in the long run?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2006)

Nope. The Army does not like the Osprey. It will become the standard Marine heavy troop transport but not for the Army. The Army does not like the many toothing problems that it has. It has allready killed so many people. I belive teh new Sikorsky aircraft (I can not remember the name of it right now) will replace the Chinook. It looks similar to a very large Blackhawk and was in fact designed from it.


----------



## Henk (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, I see, would love to see a pic of that heli. Will try to get one on the web.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 30, 2006)

The fuselage-art is interesting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay guys, I went flying today and I got a nice close up of the hanger that we are talking about. I did forget to get one a better one of the barracks though. As soon as my camaras battery is recharged I will download the pic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry for the wait. I left town for the Germany - Portugal game and then went out kiyaking and caving. Here is the picture of the hanger now that it is modern. They added some office spaces to the side. You can see the Barracks buildings in the back that I did not have a better picture of the last time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 9, 2006)

Very Cool!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool! It really hasn't changed much which is interesting to see.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2006)

It really has not changed at all. The buildings are all just modernized and renovated. You walk into the Barracks and they all look like something out of a hospital and very modern and new. The base though has kept its WW2 quality.


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

Cool Adler.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

Sure is.


----------

